# Freaking out! High LH level



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site and currently in shock. Have been TTC for approx 7 months. My doctor agreed to send me for blood tests and a transvaginal scan. My blood tests was taken on day 16 of my cycle. He didn't tell me to go on day 1-3! Anyway they show that my LH level is 40 and FSH is 13. The scan shows I have polycystic ovaries - everything else is fine. The first doctor I spoke to told me not to worry that I'm ovulating as my periods are regular - but she would refer me to the ACU at Kings. During a follow up appointment I was told by another gp that my results actually show that I am possibly going through early menopause. Wasn't expecting that at all. I will have another set of blood tests done on day 1-3 of my period. The waiting list is about 12 weeks to see a consultant and I am just in a complete state of panic! Information on google is so inconsistent and I can't work out whether it is normal for my LH level to be so high as this may be due to the mid cycle surge or if this really means I'm going through early menopause? I just feel like I can't wait and not sure what to do. Haven't been able to focus or think about anything else. Finding it really hard to tell anyone too. 

Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Could you not pay privately for a blood test to be done again on the correct day, then have an immediate follow up with a private consultant, will save you 12 weeks of stress x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The polycystic ovaries could be an adequate explanation for these levels.  The fact you have regular periods would probably prevent a diagnosis of PCOS.  That said the comparative LH to FSH level could be symptomatic of PCOS as in PCOS the LH level is usually at least double the FSH level.  If you can't get bloods done on the right day soon and at least have access to the results, I too would be tempted to do this privately.

There is a very good reason that these levels are done at the beginning of your cycle as they are changeable.  I would expect your day 1 results to be quite different to those you've already had done and therefore show that your ovarian function is pretty normal.


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I have pcos, my LH is 4.3 & my fsh is 5.8, my last antral follicle count was 33, don't know if that helps at all, I have a regular period & ovulate every month with pcos. x


----------



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time out to reply. I'm due in two weeks and will go for a blood test then. I just can't rely on my gp to interpret the results as I feel I have already been misinformed. Will have to wait patiently to see the consultant. It's just so hard as I can't think of anything else!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Post again when you have the results  

They'll be easier to interpret when taken at the correct time x


----------



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks I will x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=24984

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=42081

http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=39176

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111022112240AAZzcwJ

http://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-to-conceive/919463-lh-levels-mid-cycle.html

http://m.wisegeek.com/what-factors-affect-luteinizing-hormone-levels.htm

Few links for you to read there hun, not sure if any helps but I did a bit of research & it seems like you should not get yourself in a sweat because of a blood result done on the wrong day, you most definitely need to take the result from the day 1-3 reading xx


----------



## Fiorellina (Mar 26, 2013)

Gosh thank you so much. I do feel a little reassured and will pick myself up for another blood test. I felt as though everything just crashed in on me last Friday. Feeling overwhelmed by the responses. Thanks for your help and advice x


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, Florellina!!!

As the others have said your results may be down to the time of month the bloods were taken so fingers crossed the new bloods taken at the right time will shine a better light on things. Please have a good look around the forum and post on whichever sections you want. You will find lots of information and support on FF's many boards.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

Fertility Investigations - CLICK HERE

Diagnosis ~ CLICK HERE

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

POF / Early Menopause ~  CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck with your next set of bloods hun!

Cherry


----------

